# Configure two NICs with same subnet



## tetelee (May 4, 2010)

Hi everyone

My original network setting is one host (SUT) connecting to a router to communicate with other subnets. The SUT host address is 11.0.0.17 and router address 11.10.10.254. Now since I need to test IP link break, I have to insert a FreeBSD PC between the SUT and router, to do the link break emulation (using filterbox). But I have the problem to configure the addresses of the two NICs and route table on this PC: I assume both NICs must be within the same subnet. But I can't even configure them with the same one, only ping to one host is working, ping to the other is not. I have searched online, but most of the cases are for communication between two subnets. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2010)

Bridge the interfaces.

Handbook: 31.5 Bridging.


----------



## tetelee (May 4, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Bridge the interfaces.
> 
> Handbook: 31.5 Bridging.



Thanks for your reply! I did setup the bridge. And it turned out it is the problem of the NIC. It was working solely, but not with another NIC. Somebody said it is the driver problem. But anyway now I changed another one and they are working now.


----------

